# BEST DAY OF MEXICO HUNTING IN MY LIFE



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

Best day of hunting in my life. Well I did not have my kids for thanksgiving so I decided to go to the ranch on Wednesday night, to hunt Thursday morning. Got up usual time and got to the stand after corning all the roads with allot of buckcandy in my road feeder. Before light I was looking down the road at about 18-20 deer and wouldn't you know it there was a big bodied deer at the end of my corn in the road, about 400 yards. As it got lighter I could see the horns and when he raised his head I knew he had a big frame but was unsure if it was the 8 pt. or the 9 from last year that we were looking at, as management deer. After a while I could see that it was the 9 from last year, I got my 300RUM and turned the best of the west scope to 400 yards and smoked him, dropped right in the sendero (144 3/8 8 point with 24 in spread). That was the morning, went back to the stand that night watching once again over 25 deer all around. When I caught a glimpse of something low in the brush about 150 yards to my left, All of the sudden a monster walked out in the road about 200 following a doe. I did not need the binos for this deer, grabbed the gun and started out the window when I caught the glimpse again to the left, I stuck the gun on him and "wholly S***" it was a cat seeking up on the doe and monster buck in the road, when all the sudden all the deer in the deer in the road hauled A** and the cat just walked out in the road where he got smoked right there. I then found the other buck in the brush @ 330 or so and down he went. He scored 173 7/8 and the cat was 6'3" female. What a day!!!!! My owner had lost 5 calves and 3 heifers in that pasture, now we know where they went!!!!!!!!


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW, very nice!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the cat


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

That is awesome! Congrats on a hunt of a lifetime...


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Man What a Hunt!


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

WOW!!!!!! What a Hunt, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

hard to beat a day like that----Congrats


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice hunt. I hunt near Lampasos, NL. Cats own the deer and bears the feeders at our place.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Might be the best deer story I have every heard. Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Buck-horn (Oct 25, 2010)

*That's what I call a hunt of a LIFETIME! congates to you buddy...*


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Holy cow that is awesome! What a day! Congrats!
Talking about a big Taxi bill! 

What are you going to do with the cat? Full body mount?


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

That is an awesome hunt!! Congrats and good shooting!!! Good thing you dropped that cat. I'd hate to hit one, have it run off and then look for it... I'd be a bit jumpy, no doubt!!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Holy Cow, Congrats.

your Taxidermist is going to love you when you show up with three animals.

did u age the deer, they are huge...


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Sweet, great mass on that buck.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Great Story! & 3 Awsome Trophies.........Congrats!*


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice, I think you need to mount the cat stalking the deer!!


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great day for sure, one for the books! 
Green for ya...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

wow, thats nuts.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think anyone can match that hunt.

Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998


----------



## eguz (Jun 24, 2010)

Does not get any better than that.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

the great white hunter... and yes, its because hes white


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow ...

Congratulations ... !


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

like most others... all I can say to you is.. WOW!


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats unreal....What a hunt....The only bad thing about it is your Taxidermy Bill..


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

dam good story......congrats on some fine trophys......


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Those are 2 bad to the bone deer. Congrats on killing that cat also.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Dude thats rockin! Congrats


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Nice shootin


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Bad *** dude!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

boatlift said:


> I don't think anyone can match that hunt./QUOTE]
> 
> No kidding!
> 
> He wins.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Great hunt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats MH. Sounds like a hail of a day..:cheers:


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Totally awesome! One day I hope to experience a score like that!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

you need to write a book about that day, wow


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

"Atta Boy" A Big Congrats to you!!! What a blessing!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That was an incredible journey and hunt . Congrats.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Can U shoot Cats in Mexico? Just a question--no pot stirring--I know a guy we hunted with in Mexico had smuggled back a bob cat across--Dunno?

I want one for sure! What a hunt!!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

The cat says..."most definately"!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

If that is a yes Caza then I be goin back when the smoke on the Border slows down to a crawl!!

I loved hunting Mexico--like going back to the Cowboy Days!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Man, that is awesome! Congrats on your hunt, that cat was the icing on the cake.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Swampus said:


> If that is a yes Caza then I be goin back when the smoke on the Border slows down to a crawl!!
> 
> I loved hunting Mexico--like going back to the Cowboy Days!


When we hunted in Coahuila, there were two pumas killed and both were taken to the taxidermist. I look forward to the day (if ever) that things get better down there. I'd like to go back too...


----------



## capt push broom (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats just amazing! Congrats sir!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

when i hunted in mexico, i'm pretty sure they told me it was illegal to shoot the mountain lions. hopefully thats not the case


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

That's GREAT! I hate cats too...:cheers:


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

the cat was 6'2"?

How friggin tall are you? 7'9"?


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

You aint kiddin it was! Dayam!


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

elephantitus said:


> the cat was 6'2"?
> 
> How friggin tall are you? 7'9"?


The lions length includes the tail.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

HOLY SMOKES JEFF!!!! Why didnt you share this story with me over the phone??? Thats is awsome!!!! I'd rather shoot a cat than a 180 anyday!!!!!

CONGRATS BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

You weren't kidding about an awesome day...congratulations on a fine hunt and great shooting!


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

Impressive. I am green with envy.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

I dream about a hunt like that. Congrats!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

What a memory hunt of a lifetime. Congratulations


----------

